# Star Trek Spiele Thread



## MrFob (13. Oktober 2016)

Wie von Sauerlandboy im Film Thread vorgeschlagen, hier ein thread, der sich explizit mit Spielen aus dem Star Trek Franchise auseinandersetzt.

Zur Eroeffnung gebe ich mal meine Meinung zu allen ST Spielen ab, die ich ausfuehrlich gespielt habe (in In Universe chronologischer Reihenfolge):

Star Trek 25th Anniversary: War zum Zeitpunkt, als ich es gespielt habe (So um 1993) schon etwas veraltet aber immer noch ein schoenes Adventure. Die Raetsel sind schluessig (oder wie Spok sagen wuerde logisch) aber auch nicht zu einfach. Aufgepeppt werden die Adventure Aussenmissionen durch sehr arcadige aber mMn auch sehr spassige Weltraumkaempfe. Alles in allem wird das Flair der Serie perfekt eingefangen. Die Sprachausgabe mit den Original Sprechern der Serie war fuer damalige Verhaeltnisse ein echtes Highlight. Top Spiel!
9/10

Judgement Rites: Der direkte Nachfolger zu 25th Anniversary. Die Grafik ist leicht verbessert, das Spielprinzip exakt gleich. Die Missionen bilden jetzt eine gemeinsame Story, die sehr stark dem Geist von Star Trek entspricht. Nicht viel neues, mehr vom gleichen, aber auch wieder gut gemacht.
8.5/10

Starfleet Academy: Der Wing Commander Klon im ST Unviersum ist in der Zeit der ersten ST Filme angesiedelt. Die gefilmten Videos waren zwar sehr trashig, verspruehten aber eben genau deswegen den typischen Charme der 90er Jahre Videospiele Filmsequenzen. Ein Bonus war natuerlich das Mitwirken von William Shatner, George Takei und Walter Koenig. Das Spiel selbst war klasse. Die Missionen im Simulator waren deswegen so gut, weil es nicht immer nur darum ging Feinde abzuballern sondern da man oft auch einen friedlichen Weg gehen konnte (nicht immer aber oft) und dies sogar musste um gute Bewertungen zu bekommen. Spoiler: Natuerlich kann man den Kubayashi Maru Test auch umprogrammieren. 
8/10

STTNG: A Final Unity: So, kommen wir zu einem meiner Lieblingsspiele aller Zeiten! Das Adventure A Final Unity ist mMn die beste Umsetzung die ST je in einem PC Spiel gesehen hat. Es fuehlt sich an als spielte man ein sehr sehr gute Serien Doppel (oder eher Triple) Folge. Das gameplay erinnert an 25th Anniversary. Man bestreitet Ausseneinsaetze wie ein klassisches Point&Click Adventure, dazwischen befindet man sich auf der Bruecke der Enterprise und fliegt nach Gutduenken frei durch einen Sektor der Neutralen Zone, forscht, bespricht sich mit der Crew, trifft dabei Entscheidungen und bestreitet Raumkaempfe, die nun - im Gegensatz zu den TOS spielen - etwas mehr Taktik erfordern (so muss man das Schiff so manoevrieren, dass man seine Phaser und Torpedos vorteilhaft ausrichtet und im Maschinenraum muss man Energie verteilen, etc.). Das Highlight des Spiels ist seine richtig gute Story, die ich hier nicht spoilern will, die aber einfach perfekt zu TNG passt. Die exzellente Vertonung mit den Originalsprechern der Serie laesst Atmosphaere pur aufkommen. Ein geniales Spiele-Erlebnis fuer jeden TNG Fan.
10/10

Star Trek Generations: Das Spiel zum Film hat ein paar interessante Ansaetze. So verfolgt man wie im Film Boesewicht Soran und muss bei seinen Fluegen durch das Unviersum die Zeit managen, die man fuer jeden Warpsprung benoetigt. Ist man im grossen und ganzen zu langsam, verliert man am Ende. Ist man super schnell, so kann man sogar - achtung spoiler - die Filmgeschichte umschreieben und die Enterprise D retten. Hat man eine Spur Sorans gefunden beamt ein festgelegtes Crewmitglied (man darf leider nicht waehlen) vom Schiff und man uebernimmt die Kontrolle des Charakters um Soran auf die SChliche zu kommen. Das coole ist,.wenn man scheitert ist das nicht game over sondern man wird zurueck gebeamt, verliert Zeit und muss nun eine neue Spur finden. Einige Missionen sieht man also nur, wenn man in anderen vorher geschitert ist. Versagt man zu oft, dann verliert man das Spiel komplett. Die Umgebungen sind abwechslungsreich aber die Grafik war schon damals nicht der hammer, die Steuerung ist ziemlich mies und das ganze wirkt nicht so ganz stimmig im ST Unviersum, wo 1-Mann Teams eigentlich nicht die Regel sind. Ausserdem fand ich damals den Schwierigkeitsgrad ziemlich hoch. Alles in allem eine eher Mittelmaessige Spielerfahrung. Man muss aber dazu sagen, ich habe es damals auf deutsch gespielt, wo es keine Originalstimmen gab, was der ST Atmosphaere auch abtraeglich war, vielleicht ist es auf englisch mit den Original Stimmen besser?
6/10

DS9 The Fallen: Ein Third Person Shooter in der Unreal Engine (wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Die Story spielt waerend des Dominion Krieges, befasst sich aber eher mit den Propheten, obwohl man natuerlich auch gegen Jem'Hadar und Kardassianer kaempft (und sogar under cover geht). Einige nette Ideen stecken drin, wie die Tatsache, dass man zwischen 3 Protagonisten entscheidet (Major Kira, Cpt. Sisko oder Worf) und sich das Gameplay leicht unterscheidet, da Kira etwas raetsellastiger ist, waerend Worf eher brachial vorgeht (Sisko ist der Mittelweg). Solide Action in eher maessiger Presentation. Ganz ok aber nichts besonderes.
7/10

ST Armada 1/2: Der Star Trek ausflug ins Echtzeit Strategie Terrain ist erstaunlich gut gelungen. Auf 2D Weltall Karten baut man basen und Flotten, die man gegen den Gegner schickt. Dabei bekaempft man alles von Romulanern, Klingonen und Jem'Hadar bis hin zu den Borg und sogar Spezies 8472. Das gameplay ist RTS Standard, erlaubt aber schoen viele Upgrades und eine gute Zusammensetzung der Flotte ist schon entscheidend. Da macht das Spiel eigentlich alles richtig. Die Story beider Teile ist dabei auch richtig gut und wird durch einige Original Sprecher aufgewertet. Definitiv eine Empfehlung fuer Strategie Fans auch heute noch.
9/10

ST Voyager Elite Force: Meiner Meinung nach eines der Highlights, das aus Voyager herraus entstanden ist. Elite Force ist ein Shooter von Raven Software, basierend auf der Quake Engine, sah fuer damalige Verhaeltnisse super aus (heute, naja, man kanns noch spielen) und war alles in allem eine sehr runde Sache. Das schoene war, man spilete einen Sicherheitsoffizier von recht niedrigem Rang und bekam viel mit, was so auf den unteren Decks der Vozager passirt. Diese Atmosphaere war mal was anderes fuer Star Trek, fuegte sich aber gerade wegen der Voyager Thematik (wo auf dem kleinen Schiff im nirgendwo ja jeder jeden kennt) sehr gut ein. Die Story selbst ist etwas Klischee beladen aber solide. Nachmodellierte Raeume auf dem Schiff (Bruecke, Maschienenraum, etc.), Charaktere sowie Original Sprecher taten ihr uebriges um dies zu einen richtig guten Shooter im ST Unviersum zu machen.
8.5/10

Elite Force 2: Die Voyager ist nach Hause zurueck gekehrt doch das spezial "Hazard Team", zu dem der Spieler im ersten Teil gehoerte wird von Captain Picard an Bord der Enterprise E uebernommen. Und weiter geht die Shooter Hatz, nun im Alpha Quadranten mit gewohnt solidem Gameplay und wenigen Neuerungen gegenueber dem ersten Teil (wie dem Tricorder, mit dem man nun scannen darf). Alles in allem eine ordentliche Fortsetzung, die auf die Staerken des Vorgaengers aufbaut. Auch die Enterprise E ist - genau wie die Voyager vorher - schoen umgesetzt. Die Handlung ist an sich nicht schlecht wirkt aber ein bisschen over the top fuer Star Trek, genau wie die Gewaltanwendung, bei der Man von Orbitalschlaegen der Enterprise bis hin zum persoenlichen Quantentorpedo-Launcher (!!!!) alles abfeuert was der Techno-Babble hergibt. Aber ok, ist halt nunmal ein Shooter.
7/10

ST Bridge Commander: Ah, eine weitere Perle unter den ST Spielen. Als junger Captain uebernimmt man ein Galaxy Class Schiff und darf seiner Crew Befehle erteilen. Dies funktioniert auf dem einfachen Schwierigkeitsgrad ausgezeichnet. Auf hoeheren moechte man in den taktoschen Gefechten lieber direkt steuern. Deshalb spiele ich es am liebsten auf Easy durch. Ich halte die Ego Ansicht aus dem Captain's Chair, von dem aus man Befehle erteilt fuer am atmosphaerischsten. Dabei kaempft man nicht nur in Bridge Commander, nein, im Zuge der sehr schoenen Kampagne muss man Geheimnisse lueften, in dem man Orte findet und scannt, anderen Schiffen aus der Patsche hilft oder auch mal diplomatisch vorgeht. Eine sehr schoen umgesetzte Versoftung des Star Trek Stoffes, abseits der bekannten Serien Charaktere (obwohl es ein paar schoene Cameos gibt) und sehr treu der Vorlage. Man fuiehlt sich einfach wirklich wie ein Captain. Wer bei der letzten E3 von der Praesentation des ST VR Spiels beeindruckt war, den koennte BC interessieren.
Uebrigens, unbedingt die Modding Szene auschecken, da gibt es ein paar tolle Sachen fuer BC.
9.5/10

Star Trek 2010 (der third person shooter im JJ AAbrams Universum): Die Grafik ist ein schlechter Witz, aber davon abgesehen ist das Spiel eigentlich besser als erwartet. In diesem mechanisch soliden TPS kann man als Kirk oder Spok spielen (oder auch im Co-op, habe ich aber nicht probiert(. Man kann schleichend oder rabiat vorgehen und alles umballern oder auch den Phaser auf betaeuben stellen und moeglichst viele Leben schonen. Soweit so gut. Die Dialoge sind wie aus den Abrams Filmen gewohnt eher one-liner lastig und die Story um die re-designten Gorn ist zwar nett, mehr aber auch nicht. Das passt aber auch ganz gut zum Abrams ST.  Die Levels sind anfangs noch schoen abwechslungsreich, gegen Ende zieht sich das Spiel allerdings etwas. Muss man nicht haben, wenn man die neuen Filme mag ist es aber durchaus einen Blick wert (Steam Sale Kandidat).
5.5/10

So, das waren die ST Spiele, mit denen ich intensiv vertraut bin. Ich stelle zu meiner eigenen Ueberraschung fest, dass kein Spiel unter 5 Punkten hat. Im grossen und ganzen muss ich zugeben, dass eigentlich alle ST Spiele mit denen ich bisher in Kontakt gekommen bin zumindest solide waren (das sieht bei Star Wars ja schon anders aus ). Vielleicht ahbe ich die schlechteren Vertreter ja aber auch gar nicht erst gespielt.

Hier noch ein paar, die ich selbst nicht genug gespielt habe um ein Urteil abgeben zu koennen:

Birth of the Federation: Rundenstrategie im ST Unviersum. Soll ganz gut sein, Rundenstrategie ist aber nicht so meins.

Klingon Academy: Den nachfloger zu Starfleet Academy habe ich erst sehr  spaet in die Finger bekommen und nur kurz angespielt, kann also leider  nicht bewerten, ob da was gross neues passiert. Zumindest in sachen  Grafik, Steuerung und Spieldesign scheint es ein ziemlicher Klon des  Vorgaengers zu sein, aber wie die Kampange ist, das kann ich leider  nicht bewerten.

ST Borg: Nach allem was ich weiss mehr oder weniger ein interaktiver Film. Besonderheit: Q spielt mit, ansonsten weiss ich nicht viel drueber.

DS9 Harbinger: Hatte damals mal eine Demo gespielt und war nicht so begeistert von diesem Myst artigen Standbild Adventure. Habe aber im Zuge dieses Posts mal in ein Let's Play auf YT geschaut und vielleicht habe ich ja sogar was verpasst?

ST Insurrection: Hatte damals den Test gelesen, schien nicht so der Hammer zu sein.

ST Online: Bin noch nicht dazu gekommne, wollte aber schoon immer mal rein schauen, jetzt, da es ja F2P ist.


Ich habe sicher einige Spiele hier vergessen und kenne ise schlichtweg nicht. Als Trekkie und Spiele Fan bin ich fuer Tipps natuerlich dankbar und da ich weiss, dass hier im Forum doich der ine oder andere Trek Nerd unterwegs ist bin ich auf Meinungen gespannt.

In diesem Sinne, live long and prosper!
.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2016)

Werde hier so peu a peu meine Bewertungen der einzelnen ST-Spiele posten, den Anfang macht

*Star Trek - 25th Anniversary*

Zu diesem Spiel hab ich eine ganz besondere Beziehung, denn als ich es das erste Mal auf dem PC meines besten Freundes sah war ich total geflasht davon. Es fing mit dem Serien-getreuen Intro an, weitere Begeisterung kam auf als ich die Crew auf der Brücke erblickte, und als William Shatner hörbar seinen ersten Logbuch-Eintrag einsprach war es bereits um mich geschehen. Ab DA wollte ich auch einen PC. Welcher dann etwa ein Jahr später auch kam. [emoji5]

Wie dem auch sei, dass ST-25th selbst nun 25 Jahre alt ist sieht man ihm natürlich sofort an. Allgemein ist die VGA-Grafik für die damalige Zeit sehr nett, einzig wenn sich Figuren oder Raumschiffe vergrößern wurde es doch arg grobblockig. Umso mehr wusste die akustische Seite des Spiels zu überzeugen. Das Titelthema und andere bekannte Melodien, die Original-Soundeffekte, dazu die Real-Darsteller als Stimmgeber - alles so authentisch wie es damals nur ging. Die "Verpackung" schaffte es das Herz jeden Fans höher schlagen zu lassen.

Zum Inhalt:
8 einzelne Episoden gemäß seinem Serien-Vorbild, wovon einige von denen einen größeren, zusammenhängenden Handlungsstrang bildeten. Allen gemein ist aber die möglichst friedliche Bewältigung der Forschungsabenteuer die die Enterprise-Crew zu meistern hatte. Klingonen, Vulkanier, Trelane, Harry Mudd und andere bekannte Figuren/Rassen durften natürlich nicht fehlen. 

Das Gameplay war zweigeteilt. Zum einem musste in jeder Einzel-Episode Kurs auf den richtigen Planeten gesetzt werden (nett ausgedachter Kopierschutz: die Sternenkarte). War man am rechten Ort war alles gut, wenn nicht hatte man schnellstens seine Schilde zu heben und Schiffsbewaffnung zu aktivieren, denn dann stand simples Space-Geballer auf dem Plan. Nicht sehr herausfordernd, aber es war immer geil zu hören wie die Phaser und Photonentorpedos auf den Feind niederprasselten. [emoji5] 

Auf Planetenoberflächen der klassische Adventure-Alltag: Dialoge führen, Gegenstände aufpicken, jeden Ort/jedes Objekt mit dem Tricorder untersuchen und eben Rätsel bzw. problematische Situationen lösen. Ging alles sehr logisch und "wissenschaftlich" zu, teilweise waren die Rätsel aber ziemlich hart, auch weil die Suche nach auflesbaren Items nicht so komfortabel war. So eine (aus heutiger Sicht primitiv umgesetzte) Quasi-Hotspot-Anzeige wie bei "Monkey Island" bot es nicht, darum war wortwörtliches Pixelsuchen angesagt.
Und dann war da noch die Abschlussbesprechung nach einer jeden Mission wo unser Vorgesetzte unsere Leistung mit Prozentwerten stufte. Auf 80% und mehr zu kommen war gar nicht so leicht, und so war jede Mission trotz linearem Aufbau auf unterschiedlichem Wege lösbar. Entweder agierte man ganz vorbildlich nach den Sternenflottenstatuten und bekam dafür dickes Lob oder wurde für sein grobschlächtiges Handeln getadelt.

Ein schöner Genre-Einstand meines liebsten Sci-Fi-Franchises und Wegbereiter weiterer guter Spiele, nur sehr schade dass in der Summe doch zu wenige echte Adventures dazu kamen. Außer seiner direkten Fortsetzung "Judgement Rites" und "TNG - A final Unity" gabs keine weitere Rätselkost, obwohl sich so ein story-schwangeres Phänomen wie STAR TREK hierfür geradezu anbietet. Und ich bin immer noch untröstlich wegen des eingestellten "Vulkan Fury". DAS hätte ein Hammer werden können...

8,5/10 faszinierenden Reisen in die unendlichen Weiten

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2016)

Obwohl ich ST sehr mag, hab ich nur wenige der Games gespielt. Ich wusste nicht mal, dass es SO viele gibt ^^  einmal hatte ich ne Art Adventure, das war mir irgendwann aber zu schwer - ich vermute es war 25th Anniversary. Ich war halt auch nie geduldig genug für Adventures. Und ich meine ich hatte auch den Voyage,-Shooter gehabt ich weiß aber nicht mehr, warum ich es nie ganz zu Ende spielte. Und ein Game war eher strategisch, wo man auf dem Schirm auch die Schilde des Gegners sah - das war 100pro Armada, das hatte mir gut gefallen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Oktober 2016)

*Star Trek - Judgement Rites*

Im Kern identisch mit 25th Anniversary. Wieder 8 Episoden/Missionen, wieder klassisches Point&Click-Rätselei, wieder glühende Phaser und zischende Torpedos im kosmischen Duell. Dafür neue (und meiner Meinung nach bessere) Geschichten, zeichentechnisch verbesserte Zwischensequenzen, ein noch größerer Story-Grundrahmen der nahezu alle Episoden sinnvoll zusammenfügte und in ein sehr geniales Finale mündete. Insbesondere jene Episode mit Quälgeist Trelane der die Enterprise-Crew in seine Version des 1.Weltkriegs befördert ist mir überaus positiv in Erinnerung geblieben.

Inhaltlich etwas besser als der Vorgänger, nur wurde die deutsche Version unverständlicherweise nicht mit O-Ton-Sprachausgabe versehen. Aus diesem Grund sah ich mich damals gezwungen mir zustälich die 2-Disc-Collectors Edition anzuschaffen. Neben kompletter Vertonung gabs nochmals bessere CGI-Cinematics, exklusive Video-Interviews mit Leonard Nimoy und Gene Roddenberry und sogar ein Making of "Judgement Rites".
Einziger Wermutstropfen: Leider keine deutschen Untertitel im Spiel selbst.

Dazu eine allgemeine Frage in die Runde: Hat die GOG-Version des Spiels auch nur deutsche Texte *ohne* Sprachausgabe? Oder gibt es dort auch nur die aussschließlich englische Komplett-Variante?

Dem Sequel vergebe ich die gleiche Wertung wie dem Vorspiel, da es zwar technisch wie inhaltlich um Nuancen besser ist, mir die nicht vorhandenen Stimmgeber der deutschen Version aber sehr fehlen.

8,5/10 faszinierenden Fortsetzungen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2016)

*Star Trek - Starfleet Academy*

War neben "X-Files - The Games" mein erstes Vollpreisspiel. So ein Space-Simulator im ST-Universum hab ich mir schon sehr früh erhofft, bereits durch die simplen Ballereien der beiden TOS-Adventures war ich diesbezüglich richtig angefixt. Was LucasArts mit "X-Wing" und "Tie Fighter" schafft muss man doch auch mit ST hinbekommen, so mein Gedanke. Und ENDLICH, im 1996, wurde mein feuchter Trekkie-Traum Wirklichkeit.

Mit erstklassigen CGI- und Realfilm-Aufnahmen, die vor allem durch Mitwirken von Shatner, Takei und Koenig für die originäre Stimmung sorgten, lief einem bereits das Wasser im Fan-Munde zusammen. Endlich durfte man aktiv Teil der Roddenberry-Welt werden. In der Haut eines jungen Sternenflotten-Kadetten mit Ambitionen für den Captain's Chair übernahm man das Steuer mehrerer Schiffklassen um in simulierten Missionen sein Können unter Beweis zu stellen. Selbstredend hab ich fast immer zur Constitution-Klasse gegriffen. Enterprise for the world! 

Die Steuerung war ziemlich komplex, da Antrieb, Waffen, Schilde, Energie etc. über verschachtelte Schiffssystem-Strukturen bedient werden mussten. Die versteckten sich in den Zifferntasten (und darunter nochmal in Untermenüs gegliedert). Während der Mission das Schiff selbst zu lenken war noch der einfache Teil, wenn es aber zu Konfrontationen mit fremden Schiffen kam musste man die Wege der jeweiligen System-Funktionen auswendig können um entsprechend schnell zu reagieren. Bedien-Komform sah damals halt anders aus. ^^
 ST - SA zeichnete sich weniger durch schnelle Gefechte aus, sondern gab einem das Gefühl einen großen, schwer(fällig)en Raumkreuzer zu lenken bei dem es nicht so sehr auf Wendigkeit und reine Feuerkraft ankam. Gemäß der Serien- und Filmvorlage musste man seine virtuelle Crew immerzu leiten, denn nur wenn man die Technik des Schiffs beherrschte hatte man selbst allein gegen mehrere Feindschiffe eine reelle Chance.

All das machte ST - SA zu einem sicherlich anstrengenden, aber auch spannenden Space-Simulator, der obendrein - für seine damalige Zeit - grandios aussah. Nie zuvor war die Sternenflotten-Armada so detailliert in einem Computerspiel übernommen worden wie hier, in der guten alten SVGA-Ära. Authentizität wo man nur hinsah.

Die Filmschnipsel zwischen den Missionen sahen nicht minder aufwendig aus, neben besagten Original-Darstellern wurden auch bestehende Requisiten, Dekors und Kostüme wiederverwendet, und auch bei der Maskenarbeit gab man sich viel Mühe den Serien/Filmen gerecht zu werden. Die Kadetten-Darsteller wirkten etwas steiff und unerfahren, die TOS-Recken glichen das jedoch wieder aus. Als Besitzer der komplett lokalisierten Version war ich von der Synchro leider etwas enttäuscht, die Stammsprecher von Kirk und Co. wurden nicht zugezogen, während die Stimmgeber der Jung-Crew alles in allem nur zu mittelprächtigen Leistungen fähig waren.

Aber davon ab entsprach die Karriere bei der Sternenflotten-Akademie am heimischen Rechner recht genau meinen Vorstellungen, vor allem weil es sich auf die TOS-Zeit beschränkte. Was will ich als TOS-Fan denn mehr... 

9/10 Kubayashi Marus

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------

